# BRNO Rifles



## Basshole (Nov 28, 2004)

I was just wondering if anyone has any experience with the BRNO ZKM617, .17HMR rifle. I have a ZKM611 .22 mag, and it is great. I have a chance to get the .17 and was told that there were only a couple of hundred imported into the U.S., and now BRNO is bankrupt and won't be making anymore rifles. Just thinking with only a couple of hundred in the U.S. and no more to be made maybe I should get it while I have the chance. Any opinions?


----------

